# Fedor + Gegard to UFC?



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Never say never

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y..._and_M1_reopen_talks&prov=mmajunkie&type=lgns


Apparently, the Ultimate Fighting Championship's door hasn't completely closed on notables Fedor Emelianenko and Gegard Mousasi.

Although the M-1 fighters are signed in the U.S. to Strikeforce and past negotiations with the UFC fell apart, UFC president Dana White said he recently reopened talks with M-1 Global boss Vadim Finkelstein.

White wouldn't elaborate on the nature of the discussions and said only they've taken place "more recently than you would think."

Finkelstein's recent Twitter message came a day after White confirmed the renewed talks.

White's update, which raised more than a few eyebrows, followed a simple question asking if Mousasi, the former DREAM middleweight champ and current Strikeforce light-heavyweight title-holder, would never be a UFC fighter.

"I wouldn't say he never would be," White said on Saturday. "It's not that I don't want to talk to M-1. I want to get this [expletive] done. I want him, and I want Fedor. I want to do it. And I never say never. They can call me right now, and we can start talking and figure this thing out. I'd love to get Mousasi in here. He should be. He deserves to be.

"I like [Mousasi] a lot. I'd love to get him in here and try him out with some of the other guys."

When pressed for details, White declined to elaborate but confirmed the talks have taken place recently.

While certainly good news for THE UFC fans who want the top fighters under the company's umbrella, it's certain to cause concern for Strikefore and broadcast partners Showtime and CBS, who have relied (and will continue to rely) heavily on the two stars. Both are expected to figure prominently into Strikeforce's 2010 plans with Emelianenko likely to contend for the organization's heavyweight belt and Mousasi expected to defend his title, which he recently took from Renato "Babalu" Sobral.

Emelianenko, the longtime PRIDE champion, recently competed for Affliction Entertainment, where he defeated ex-UFC champs Tim Sylvia and Andrei Arlovski. After its promotional demise, Emelianenko and the UFC entered talks that soon sparked a war of words in the media. White said the fighter's demands (which included the caveat that Emelianenko's UFC fights must be co-promoted by M-1 Global) were outlandish, but he said he was willing to pay big for the fighter. (Finkelstein, though, later denied reports that the UFC had offered a contract worth $30 million.) However, the co-promoting demands eventually halted the negotiations.

The talks temporary broke down in July, and Emelianenko signed with Strikeforce the next month. The promotion then announced a network-TV deal with CBS, and Emelianenko headlined the first show with a knockout victory over Brett Rogers in November. 

Emelianenko (31-1) and Mousasi (28-2-1) are both expected to fight again for Strikeforce in the spring.

:thumb02:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/17423/m-1-...n-with-ufc.mma


The odd part is that M-1 says they have had zero communication with the UFC.

Also the twitter account is a fake.

Give me a second I will find the link.........

Edit: Check the link out. M-1 Global denies any current talks with the UFC.

They also say that Fedor will never be in the UFC without a UFC M-1 collaboration. 
So this is just weird...... who is really telling the truth?????

And why would M-1 be in talks with 2 fighters already under contract to Strikeforce???

But at the same time why would Dana White lie about being in talks with M-1????


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> The odd part is that M-1 says they have had zero communication with the UFC.
> 
> Also the twitter account is a fake.
> 
> Give me a second I will find the link.........


Too good to be true, eh? Oh well...one can only hope I suppose. I'd pay $100 for this card.

Fedor vs. Lesnar
Gegard vs. Winner of Machida/Rua
Rampage vs. Evans
GSP vs. Daley
Nog vs. Mir II
A. Silva vs. JBJ


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Too good to be true, eh? Oh well...one can only hope I suppose. I'd pay $100 for this card.
> 
> Fedor vs. Lesnar
> Gegard vs. Winner of Machida/Rua
> ...


If you put GSP against Silva and JBJ vs. Rua I would pay 10 Grand for this^^


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have yet another reason to believe this guys


Fedor's twitter :

New negotiations! We will see if we can close a deal this time...
7:47 AM Jan 4th from web

 FINALLY!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

FrankMir20 said:


> I have yet another reason to believe this guys
> 
> 
> Fedor's twitter :
> ...


Does this mean he is not afraid to face Mir/Carwin/Cain/JDS? LOL


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

FrankMir20 said:


> I have yet another reason to believe this guys
> 
> 
> Fedor's twitter :
> ...


Is this for real? That definitely sounds too good to be true.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

6toes said:


> Is this for real? That definitely sounds too good to be true.


Yes, its his official twitter..

http://twitter.com/femelianenko

Here you go guys..check it out for yaselfss..


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

FrankMir20 said:


> Yes, its his official twitter..
> 
> http://twitter.com/femelianenko
> 
> Here you go guys..check it out for yaselfss..


Looks legit. First time I've ever been on twitter though so I'm no expert. 

But this all sounds rather promising but I know better than to get my hopes up :dunno:


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

6toes said:


> Looks legit. First time I've ever been on twitter though so I'm no expert.
> 
> But this all sounds rather promising but I know better than to get my hopes up :dunno:


Im pretty sure its really fedor, he has links to his own blog etc


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Call me a skeptic but I just dont see Fedor as a guy who "tweets."


But with that said I still dont know what is going on.....

Dana says talks are on... M-1 says there is zero communication....

I will say this though, M-1 is the less credible of the two.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Call me a skeptic but I just dont see Fedor as a guy who "tweets."
> 
> 
> But with that said I still dont know what is going on.....
> ...


Very close person to me that i love, is writing everything for me both here and on my blog. No need to guess who, it doesn't matter.
4:07 PM Nov 30th, 2009 from web

I get many questions if i use computers, of course i do, i have a computer, not very new but it works.
3:50 PM Nov 30th, 2009 from web

I want to communicate with fans, how this is done i am not the right person to tell you, people around me that i trust do this for me.
3:46 PM Nov 30th, 2009 from web

Idk if its real or not haha  I just hope it is


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

the only hope is Fedor grew a pair and told these goofs he wants to fight the best, he wants the UFC crown, he wants the all time legacy worldwide and the biggest paydays. Simple as that. He is m1 whether he owns 20% or 0% they have nothing without him.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> the only hope is Fedor grew a pair and told these goofs he wants to fight the best, he wants the UFC crown, he wants the all time legacy worldwide and the biggest paydays. Simple as that. He is m1 whether he owns 20% or 0% they have nothing without him.


LOL ~ Wow, how do you really feel? Getting Fedor + Gegard from Strikeforce would land a solid if not a death blow to the org.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Samborules said:


> LOL ~ Wow, how do you really feel? Getting Fedor + Gegard from Strikeforce would land a solid if not a death blow to the org.


 i dont care about strikeforce. They will survive and perhaps make a better gameplan then overpaying for guys they dont even know how to market like Fedor. They can sit back and take notes as the UFC makes Fedor a household name before his 1st fight and the fans can finally see if he can run thru the UFC like he ran thru Pride. Might be win/win for everybody because i tell ya, the UFC is gonna break strikeforce by leaking off guys like Hendo who dont draw big but have tremendous respect in MMA and i dont thnk strikeforce knows the difference. They either got guys like Cung Le who draw big but cant hang at the top or guys at the top like Fedor and Shields who dont draw big.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> i dont care about strikeforce. They will survive and perhaps make a better gameplan then overpaying for guys they dont even know how to market like Fedor. They can sit back and take notes as the UFC makes Fedor a household name before his 1st fight and the fans can finally see if he can run thru the UFC like he ran thru Pride. Might be win/win for everybody because i tell ya, the UFC is gonna break strikeforce by leaking off guys like Hendo who dont draw big but have tremendous respect in MMA and i dont thnk strikeforce knows the difference. They either got guys like Cung Le who draw big but cant hang at the top or guys at the top like Fedor and Shields who dont draw big.


If they sign Fedor, alizio, what is the over under of prior Fedor fights Spike shows in a one-month period? I say 15. LOL


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Samborules said:


> If they sign Fedor, alizio, what is the over under of prior Fedor fights Spike shows in a one-month period? I say 15. LOL


 lol that's prob a decent line but i'll go with the OVER 

also go with giving Fedor one fight before a title shot so Dana can say after the fight "he is the real deal"..... haha


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> lol that's prob a decent line but i'll go with the OVER
> 
> also go with giving Fedor one fight before a title shot so Dana can say after the fight "he is the real deal"..... haha


Good pt. They'd give Fedor a "gimme"...hmmmm I wonder whom though? Kimbo? LOL

No better ~ James McSweeney that bully from the last TUF...have Fedor just destroy him! In reality it may be a Roy Nelson or a Kongo that he fights.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I saw an interview with white on sherdog, and his tone about this whole subject seemed more positive, and he was talking about these two fighters. I think something may be happening.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This better not start up again, they need to sign a deal asap, or just never bring it up again.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd rather see two HWs and two LHWs go to SF than see Gegard and Fedor go to the UFC. 


The only way I could believe this is if DW decides a "Liddell/Wanderlei" type co-promotion is finally worth it. Co-promote just once - maybe on SF's CBS deal. But it'd likely be a PPV.


Spike would win because they get to go on CBS and take half the bank of an easy 100$ PPV, SF would get more exposure, Fedor and Gegard would make mad bank and "prove" themselves.


Also some UFC clowns would get spanked. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Good pt. They'd give Fedor a "gimme"...hmmmm I wonder whom though? Kimbo? LOL
> 
> No better ~ James McSweeney that bully from the last TUF...have Fedor just destroy him! In reality it may be a Roy Nelson or a Kongo that he fights.


lol no way  When Fedor joins the UFC he will get an immediate Titel shot and Mousasi would probably fight somebody like Rashad or Rampage first and then get a shot at Lyoto or Rua or maybe one more fight before the Rashad one somebody like Thiago.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Fedor vs. Yvel!!!

LOL


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Fedor needs to get more cage experience, a little mistake in positioning like he made vs Rogers, allowing him to get top control near the cage could turn into a huge mistake vs Lesnar. I rather see Fedor get used to the cage and the UFC with one fight prior to a title shot. It would also allow the UFC to really promote the crap outta him and his accomplishments and hopefully he KO's the 1st victim and viola you have the hype machine working in overdrive and the most watched PPV in MMA history. 

This way also allows time for Brock to fully recover. Which for some reason i fully expect.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> Fedor needs to get more cage experience, a little mistake in positioning like he made vs Rogers, allowing him to get top control near the cage could turn into a huge mistake vs Lesnar. I rather see Fedor get used to the cage and the UFC with one fight prior to a title shot. It would also allow the UFC to really promote the crap outta him and his accomplishments and hopefully he KO's the 1st victim and viola you have the hype machine working in overdrive and the most watched PPV in MMA history.
> 
> This way also allows time for Brock to fully recover. Which for some reason i fully expect.


Have him face a bulked up Jardine?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> Fedor needs to get more cage experience, a little mistake in positioning like he made vs Rogers, allowing him to get top control near the cage could turn into a huge mistake vs Lesnar. I rather see Fedor get used to the cage and the UFC with one fight prior to a title shot. It would also allow the UFC to really promote the crap outta him and his accomplishments and hopefully he KO's the 1st victim and viola you have the hype machine working in overdrive and the most watched PPV in MMA history.
> 
> This way also allows time for Brock to fully recover. Which for some reason i fully expect.


I would prefer that too liz, but Dana already said if Fedor comes to the UFC he gets an immediate titel shot. Thats what he said! But now that lesnar is injured he might change that :dunno:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know, it seems to me that Fedor's management will keep blocking all offers coming from UFC no matter what.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG not this shit again. It's never going to happen, I wish people would stop stirring the pot. All this is going to lead to is hurt feelings and disappointment.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont see why Dana doesnt just do like a one fight deal with fedor brock just one time wouldnt even have to be for the title. At least this would give the fans what they want and answer many questions any have on fedors legitimacy. When brock gets better anyway.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Call me a skeptic but I just dont see Fedor as a guy who "tweets."


Good point.
Annyway, it would be nice, but i don't see this happening in 2010.
Imagine. Just 2 new fighters would make up for so many interesting match-ups. Mousasi would be great for the LHW division.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, I can't see Fedor being the type of chap spending much time with a laptop, PC or iPhone, so I doubt he's tweeting.

Although, he does appear to enjoy frozen tweets...


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i hope lesnar is healing so he can fight, lesnar v.s. fedor would be sick i would pay 100 dollars just for that fight.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Yeah, I can't see Fedor being the type of chap spending much time with a laptop, PC or iPhone, so I doubt he's tweeting.
> 
> Although, he does appear to enjoy frozen tweets...


If you read all the replys instead of trying to be funny, you would have seen that it isnt fedor but a close friend of his.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

6toes said:


> Looks legit. First time I've ever been on twitter though so I'm no expert.
> 
> But this all sounds rather promising but I know better than to get my hopes up :dunno:


Same here. I hope it is for real!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/17423/m-1-...n-with-ufc.mma
> 
> 
> The odd part is that M-1 says they have had zero communication with the UFC.
> ...


To get our hopes up, and toy with us YET AGAIN about the possibility of Fedor coming to the UFC.


----------



## Spidaman (Oct 23, 2009)

God I hope this happens. Dana needs to forget his ego and quick dollars. He needs to do what ever it takes to get Fedor to fight the best in the UFC. Every fan wants this more than world peace.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I am more thrilled about Mousasi joining the UFC then Fedor actually :dunno:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I am more thrilled about Mousasi joining the UFC then Fedor actually :dunno:


This ^^

As my sig prob would give this away though.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

FrankMir20 said:


> If you read all the replys instead of trying to be funny, you would have seen that it isnt fedor but a close friend of his.


Thanks for catching my mistake. 

I'll try not to let you down in the future.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

If Fador is to join the UFC its something I think needs to happen soon, in fact if it dont happen within the next year then I hope it don't happen at all.

I would hate to see Fador join the UFC just outside his pride years and just be a showcase fighter like w.silva is now he is in the UFC, the time is now or never.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Could be Fedor be anymore scared of Lesnar ?


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> If Fador is to join the UFC its something I think needs to happen soon, in fact if it dont happen within the next year then I hope it don't happen at all.
> 
> I would hate to see Fador join the UFC just outside his pride years and just be a showcase fighter like w.silva is now he is in the UFC, the time is now or never.


fedor isn't a old dude, and he hasn't took too much punishment...but when fedor does lose 1 or 2 fights in the ufc, this is the excuse you will here from everyone.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> Could be Fedor be anymore scared of Lesnar ?


Yup, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Yup, keep telling yourself that.


I will.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Do not build my hopes up guys, Fedor and Mousasi in the UFC? I'd give somebody else's left nut to see this. Mousasi would dominate the division after many a bloody battle.

Fedor? That is the real fighter I want to see, Mousasi is entertaining yes, one of the best, but to see if Fedor can live up to the p4p greatest of all time hype is something that would be utterly magnificent to see. Fedor is magnificent sure, but the HW division in the UFC is full of talented giants, and to see such greatness tested against such men would be a wonderment. I think he would lose his morally considered undefeated record but who cares? I fhe can prove himself against the best, even with but a few loses, then it will be worth it for him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Fedor has had a ton of huge fights against guys that were at the top of there game and he still has a few pretty good guys to fight outside of the UFC in his weight class, so from a competition point of view he doesnt really need to go to the UFC (I think the best heavyweights in the world are in the UFC for the most part, but its not completely bare outside of the UFC at the moment). Mousasi on the other hand, has one legitmate and proven guy that sometimes fights at lightheavyweight outside of the UFC to fight in Dan Henderson. People talk about King Mo like he is some amazing fighter, but the dude has less then ten fights and hasnt even fought any B level fighters yet. If Mousasi really wants to prove that he is a top ten lightheavyweight, he needs to come to the UFC and face some actual top ten talent. If he can beat Hendo, there are no real challenges left for him at lightheavyweight outside of the UFC (once again, King Mo is green as hell and will get eaten alive if he faces Mousasi right now). Would I like to see both of them in the UFC? Yes, but if I could only pick one it would probably be Mousasi because he is down to one intriguing fight right now, for gods sake, the guys last two fights were against Sokky and Goodridge. Clearly he isnt being tested at the moment.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Could be Fedor be anymore scared of Lesnar ?


Fedor isnt scared of anyone.

What Fedor is is a bad businessman. He owns a part of the company that controls his career. M-1 is basically a bunch of guy that would probably be unemployed without Fedor. Then they convince fedor to buy into the company that controls his career. This way no matter what Fedor does he will lose out somehow.

If he leaves M-1, the company he has part ownership in, it will probably go out of business. And Fedor will lose money.

If Fedor stays with M-1 there will always be the question if he could beat the newer generation of HW in the UFC. As I dont think the UFC will ever co-promote with M-1. 

It's almost a lose lose situation for Fedor.

But I guess he thinks remaining loyal to M-1 is what is best for him.

His loyalty is bad for business.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I find it funny that in another thread ppl are talking about how they stream the ppv's and in this thread someone said they would pay $10,000 for one of the hypothetic ppv's...just sayin' it's kinda funny. 

I agree with Alizio as Fedor should have one fight before the title, but if we go what Dana says, he's got the title shot right away. If this happens sooner rather than later, that would be the winner of Mir/Carwin. I'd rather see him destroy Cain first personally.

Mousasi on the other hand is a much bigger deal IMO. He adds a dimension to both MW and LHW.
AS/Mousasi
Rua/Mousasi
Machida/Mousasi
Rampage/Mousasi
Nate/Mousasi
Rashad/Mousasi
Jones/Mousasi

All of these are excellent fights, yet once again it could all be a pipe dream of BS.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> I find it funny that in another thread ppl are talking about how they stream the ppv's and in this thread someone said they would pay $10,000 for one of the hypothetic ppv's...just sayin' it's kinda funny.
> 
> I agree with Alizio as Fedor should have one fight before the title, but if we go what Dana says, he's got the title shot right away. If this happens sooner rather than later, that would be the winner of Mir/Carwin. I'd rather see him destroy Cain first personally.
> 
> ...


I would love to see Fedor/Mir more than any other Fedor fight right now!

And if I had to pick a division for Mousasi I would want him to go to the LHW division. There are way more interesting matchups for him their as opposed to the MW division.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would love to see Fedor/Mir more than any other Fedor fight right now!


Agreed, the new Frank Mir since loosing to Brock could prove to be one of the most powerful forces in MMA, will be very interesting to watch Mir this year to see how that turns out, and I would also love to see that fight.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

If I am White, I do:

Fedor vs. Cain
Gegard vs. Vitor

BANG!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Samborules said:


> If I am White, I do:
> 
> Fedor vs. Cain
> Gegard vs. Vitor
> ...


Meh.. I'm not very interested in Fedor/Cain. But Mousasi/Vitor would be incredible!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Id be careful...because what if Fedor loses to Cain then to Mir/Carwin????What would be next???? I would be so pissed if that happened tho


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Id be careful...because what if Fedor loses to Cain then to Mir/Carwin????What would be next???? I would be so pissed if that happened tho


Anything is possible but Cain is supposed to the next great HW and would love to see what he can do against an established force such as Fedor.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well you know Fedor is going to be thrown in with the sharks I wouldnt expect less from Dana I just hope he doesnt turn out to be a flop....Which is highly unlikley


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Well you know Fedor is going to be thrown in with the sharks I wouldnt expect less from Dana I just hope he doesnt turn out to be a flop....Which is highly unlikley


There's no way he'll be a flop, but if he signs a 4 fight contract, between Mir/Brock/JDS/Carwin/Cain I'd be very surprised if he went undefeated. He may be able to get the belt though and he might show himself to be a dominant UFC champion; we can't know until he gets here to fight the best. I just get sick of him fighting guys like Lindland and Sylvia and Rogers and shit. I mean come on.

The co-promotion demand from M1 is entirely unreasonable.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Why is Carwin better than Rogers?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

If Cain beat Nog i could see it happening, if he loses i doubt they would give him another top 5 in a row like Fedor. If Cain can get by Nog then why not?? If he can't then i think JDS awaits. Obv alot depending on the timing Fedor would hypothetically come.

He isnt coming to the UFC tho, they wont co-promote and outside of Fedor demanding to fight in the UFC i dont see M1 bending.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Why is Carwin better than Rogers?


I didn't say he was (though it's arguable; Rogers has only ever beaten one fighter who has Forrest-like consistency). I was just making the point that the best is over here and as of now Fedor is not fighting the best (Carwin obviously would not be one of the dream fights unless he gets another win). I wouldn't mind having Rogers over here too honestly, but the top tier HWs are in the UFC which is where Fedor needs to be.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

Fedor is the top heavyweight that the UFC needs... I feel like we dont have a dominant superstar heavyweight (lh anderson silva, mw gsp, ww penn etc) besides mir and nogeuira... i dont think Carwin or Velasquez would pose much a threat to fedor... and a wwe star is champion... i think fedor could easily beat lesnar


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

madrappa said:


> Fedor is the top heavyweight that the UFC needs... I feel like we dont have a dominant superstar heavyweight (*lh anderson silva, mw gsp, ww penn etc*) besides mir and nogeuira... i dont think Carwin or Velasquez would pose much a threat to fedor... and a wwe star is champion... i think fedor could easily beat lesnar


Lol, I'm sure that wasn't intentional but still funny =).


----------



## Ashurum (Sep 23, 2009)

I would love to see Fedor in the ufc. A fight with Mir, Lesnar and JDS would be great. 

I have high hopes that Carwin is more than hype. I would put money on Gonzaga whooping Arlovski and his glass chin as well so I don't see how beating Arlovski makes Rogers better than Carwin. 

I could care less about seeing Fedor fight Cain. Cain is going to get de-hyped when he loses to Nog. 

Mousasi is an awesome fighter as well and could be one of the best in either MW or LHW. I don't think he can take Anderson but since it seems like a sure bet Silva is gone after his contract he may be the champion sooner rather than later. It would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my god I hope this happens! It is long overdue. M1 needs to drop the illusion that the UFC owes them half of their company for one fighter, even if that fight is Fedor. I would actually be more excited for Mousasi to finally come over, he deserves to fight the best and that isn't going to happen in Strikeforce. 

Make this happen already!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> Lol, I'm sure that wasn't intentional but still funny =).


I am curious about two things:

#1) Would Brock topple the same way Grim did if Fedor catches him with the same right hand the same way

#2) How would Fedor counter Brock's strategy he used on Mir, of wrestling him down, locking an arm up and pounding his face. Mir is bigger than Fedor.

Thoughts?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Samborules said:


> I am curious about two things:
> 
> #1) Would Brock topple the same way Grim did if Fedor catches him with the same right hand the same way
> 
> ...


Brock got rocked hard by one weak knee and again by an elbow, a hook from Fedor would likely drop him and possibly finish him. 

And size doesn't matter that much, look at Randy. The most likely situation is Fedor's ***** would neutralize Lesnar's take-down attempts, the fight would remain standing, and Lesnar would be heavily outclassed.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Samborules said:


> I am curious about two things:
> 
> #1) Would Brock topple the same way Grim did if Fedor catches him with the same right hand the same way
> 
> ...


Brock _seems_ like the type of dude who could take a punch but we haven't really seen him take enough of one to judge his chin yet. I really don't know if the Rogers punch would finish Brock; my tendency is to think it'd rock him but not as bad as it did Rogers and Lesnar would have a reasonable chance at recovery if he immediately shot. Brock should _not_ screw around trying to strike with Fedor. I think if this fight happens it will get to the ground very quickly each round. 

Fedor's a little more slippery than Mir I think and more explosive off the ground. I think Fedor could keep his arm free and we'd see Fedor taking GnP and Brock powering out of submission attempts (or trying and failing to do so). Hell if I know. That's a really hard fight to call, Brock's unlike anyone Fedor has ever fought, which is why Fedor needs to come to the UFC.



khoveraki said:


> Brock got rocked hard by one weak knee and again by an elbow, a hook from Fedor would likely drop him and possibly finish him.
> 
> And size doesn't matter that much, look at Randy. The most likely situation is Fedor's ***** would neutralize Lesnar's take-down attempts, the fight would remain standing, and Lesnar would be heavily outclassed.


I'm not so confident that Fedor could stuff Brock's takedowns. But this sort of disagreement is exactly why the fight needs to happen.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Samborules said:


> #1) Would Brock topple the same way Grim did if Fedor catches him with the same right hand the same way
> 
> Thoughts?


When you get caught like this, from a guy with so much power in his hands then Fedor, everybodys lights go out for at least a couple of seconds. It's human!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> I'm not so confident that Fedor could stuff Brock's takedowns. But this sort of disagreement is exactly why the fight needs to happen.


When was the last time you saw Fedor get taken down? Just curious. 

Fedor's grappling credentials are some of the very best in the world. He's a Judo champion and black belt, a four time World ***** Champion, a seven time Russian ***** champion, and possible the most efficient submission fighter in MMA. 

Brock won 1 NCAA championship more than a decade ago, and he wasn't able to at-will take down or control Randy (who's the same size as Fedor).


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> When was the last time you saw Fedor get taken down? Just curious.
> 
> Fedor's grappling credentials are some of the very best in the world. He's a Judo champion and black belt, a four time World ***** Champion, a seven time Russian ***** champion, and possible the most efficient submission fighter in MMA.
> 
> Brock won 1 NCAA championship more than a decade ago, and he wasn't able to at-will take down or control Randy (who's the same size as Fedor).


When's the last time you saw Fedor fight someone with the size speed combo of Lesnar? I think Brock could take him down. We'll see, hopefully.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> When's the last time you saw Fedor fight someone with the size speed combo of Lesnar? I think Brock could take him down. We'll see, hopefully.


Well Fedor grapples at open-weight in *****, I'm willing to bet he's faced some pretty fast and big dudes. But when this fight happens I'll be sigbetting the whole forum I'm sure.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it consensus that at 100% Lesnar would crush Big Nog? I am not so sure?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I would just hope that if Lesnar did beat Fedor the whole board didn't turn into a whole "Brock is too big and a Super Heavyweight divsion should made" crap that has gone on after his wins over Randy and Mir.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> I would just hope that if Lesnar did beat Fedor the whole board didn't turn into a whole "Brock is too big and a Super Heavyweight divsion should made" crap that has gone on after his wins over Randy and Mir.


I think that unless Brock KO's him standing, then there is a good possibility that it will happen. (If Lesnar gets on him and Fedor can't get up)


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

The last I heard, M1 requires Strikeforce to put the M1 fighters on the same card. 

For these talks to be occurring, that must mean Dana is willing to split the profits/costs 50/50 for the events that have Fedor and Gegard on them.

Given the recent amount of injuries and weakened cards, as well as the possibility of Brock no longer being a force in the UFC, maybe Dana has reconsidered. If M1 only wants a piece of the events their fighters participate in then maybe this can work out.

If Dana isn't willing to make more concessions then he's just hyping up something that isn't gonna come to fruition.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

FrodoFraggins said:


> The last I heard, M1 requires Strikeforce to put the M1 fighters on the same card.
> 
> For these talks to be occurring, that must mean Dana is willing to split the profits/costs 50/50 for the events that have Fedor and Gegard on them.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be the first time, nor will it be the last.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Fake twitter account - there's no talks lol Figures.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Fake twitter account - there's no talks lol Figures.


Wait, his twitter account? Is that fedor one legit...

Edit: I'm assuming no. Oh and also lol to the teamfedor website it's looking pretty shady. You have to sign up before you can see anything, ok yeah.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> When was the last time you saw Fedor get taken down? Just curious.
> 
> Fedor's grappling credentials are some of the very best in the world. He's a Judo champion and black belt, a four time World ***** Champion, a seven time Russian ***** champion, and possible the most efficient submission fighter in MMA.
> 
> Brock won 1 NCAA championship more than a decade ago, and he wasn't able to at-will take down or control Randy (who's the same size as Fedor).


^This^

Although I still believe that Brock poses an interesting match up for Fedor, I would never bet against him (Fedor). Fedor looked to be in trouble in the 1st round against Rogers and took some punishment. (Still don't know why Rogers gave up that position) Than he just adjusted his game as usual and timed that vicious shot, KOing Rogers. I think Brock follows the same fate, as do the most of the HWs in the UFC. I would be more interested to see Fedor vs. Mir or vs. JDS than any other HWs in the Octagon.



FrodoFraggins said:


> The last I heard, M1 requires Strikeforce to put the M1 fighters on the same card.
> 
> For these talks to be occurring, that must mean Dana is willing *to split the profits/costs 50/50* for the events that have Fedor and Gegard on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> FrodoFraggins said:
> 
> 
> > The last I heard, M1 requires Strikeforce to put the M1 fighters on the same card.
> ...



Let me just say that if Fedor and Mousasi are on the card, they're the two biggest draws (unless Fedor fights Lesnar) and M1 definitely would deserve 50%.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Let me just say that if Fedor and Mousasi are on the card, they're the two biggest draws (unless Fedor fights Lesnar) and M1 definitely would deserve 50%.


To the average/hard core international MMA fan yes, to the casual US fan I am not sure that is true. Fedor and Mousasi, just don't have the star power here in the US yet. The UFC is a US based organization after all. 

I agree with others I would be more excited to see Mousasi fight in the UFC than Fedor, although I wouldn't mind seeing that either.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Term said:


> To the average/hard core international MMA fan yes, to the casual US fan I am not sure that is true. Fedor and Mousasi, just don't have the star power here in the US yet. The UFC is a US based organization after all.
> 
> I agree with others *I would be more excited to see Mousasi fight in the UFC than Fedor*, although I wouldn't mind seeing that either.


Me too. I think that this is partially due to the fact that the LHW division is so much more stacked than the HW division. So there is many more interesting match-ups for Mousasi.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Let me just say that if Fedor and Mousasi are on the card, they're the two biggest draws (unless Fedor fights Lesnar) and M1 definitely would deserve 50%.



Even if JDS is on the card? LOL! Good point though, however I still think it depends on who else is on the card.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Even if JDS is on the card? LOL! Good point though, however I still think it depends on who else is on the card.


I think that any other champion alone is a bigger sell than Fedor or Mousasi right now. But I think that Lesnar/Fedor would be the biggest sell!


----------



## CTRusheMMA (Jan 8, 2010)

Really hope this happens so that Fedor can finally prove whether he is the best or not. An if Mousasi there are so many interesting match ups for him an with the LHW division already stacked this would take it over the top


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CTRusheMMA said:


> Really hope this happens so that Fedor can finally prove whether he is the best or not. An if Mousasi there are so many interesting match ups for him an with the LHW division already stacked this would take it over the top


Welcome to the forum!:thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Well with Liddell having maybe one fight left, Tito proving that he isn't a big draw any more, and Lesnar out... who else is a huge draw?

Fedor's popularity is wildly underrated. IIRC 25 million world wide tuned in to Fedor vs Rogers.




And Rush, I wish JDS was a huge draw.  

He will be!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

CTRusheMMA said:


> Really hope this happens so that Fedor can finally prove whether he is the best or not. An if Mousasi there are so many interesting match ups for him an with the LHW division already stacked this would take it over the top


Welcome to the forum! Don't hesitate to contact the staff if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Among most knowledgeable fight fans, Fedor is the #1 HW in the world, and Mousasi is the #1 LHW...

IMO, just sign a 1 fight contract with M1 for each fighter and lets make some shit happen.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

drey2k said:


> Among most knowledgeable fight fans, Fedor is the #1 HW in the world, and Mousasi is the #1 LHW...
> 
> IMO, just sign a 1 fight contract with M1 for each fighter and lets make some shit happen.


I think there are a few LHW's that could beat Mousasi And at leat one or two MW's.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

drey2k said:


> Among most knowledgeable fight fans, Fedor is the #1 HW in the world, and Mousasi is the #1 LHW...
> 
> IMO, just sign a 1 fight contract with M1 for each fighter and lets make some shit happen.


Mousasi IMO is the #1 MW but he hasn't earned #1 LHW yet, that pool is too deep.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Mousasi IMO is the #1 MW but he hasn't earned #1 LHW yet, that pool is too deep.


come on now, anderson silva is clearly the number 1 MW, hell, he might be the number 1 LHW as well.

Mousasi's resume doesn't even come close to anderson silvas, at middle wieght, in mma.

mousasi could be #1, if you watch him and follow him, you can see that, but he hasn't earned #1 anything yet, he hasn't even got the chance to prove himself against the top guys.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

drey2k said:


> Among most knowledgeable fight fans, Fedor is the #1 HW in the world, and Mousasi is the #1 LHW...
> 
> IMO, just sign a 1 fight contract with M1 for each fighter and lets make some shit happen.


Mousasi is the number one lhw, eh? After wins over a mid level fighter in Babalu and a complete can in Sokky, your seriously calling Mousasi the number one lhw? Thats pretty ridiculous. He isnt the number one middleweight either, anyone who has ever heard of Anderson Silva can understand why there is zero need to explain that. Hell, even Anderson Silva has a far more impressive lhw resume then Mousasi. Silva beat Griffin, a top five lhw at the time and Irvin, who is quite a bit better then Sokky. Your post is so inaccurate its not even funny. Any knowledgeable fight fan that would call Mousasi number one at lhw or mw is not actually a knowledgeable fight fan.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> come on now, anderson silva is clearly the number 1 MW, hell, he might be the number 1 LHW as well.
> 
> Mousasi's resume doesn't even come close to anderson silvas, at middle wieght, in mma.
> 
> mousasi could be #1, if you watch him and follow him, you can see that, but he hasn't earned #1 anything yet, he hasn't even got the chance to prove himself against the top guys.


I think respectively Mousasi has faced better strikers, better grapplers, and harder all-around competition at 185. People always mention Sobral and Soko but remember he wrecked Lombard (one of only two people to ever beat him), Manhoef who's a way better striker than anyone Silva has faced, Jacare who is a far better grappler than anyone Silva has faced, plus he fought in K1 rules against a veteran kickboxer and tooled him. 

Maybe you can still consider Silva #1 but really evaluate Mousasi's MW career and realize he wasn't far behind, his opponents just haven't gained the popularity that Silva's had yet. The quality is still there by far.


----------



## skybluesazip (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread keeps getting my hopes up
what I want more than Fedor bs Brock is Fedor vs Mir
that would be a good fight to watch imagine how amazing the jitz will be


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

skybluesazip said:


> This thread keeps getting my hopes up
> what I want more than Fedor bs Brock is Fedor vs Mir
> that would be a good fight to watch imagine how amazing the jitz will be


IMO it'd look A LOT like Fedor vs Nog (or Nog II) so feel free to watch those fights and pretend it's Mir. :thumb02:


----------



## skybluesazip (Oct 13, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> IMO it'd look A LOT like Fedor vs Nog (or Nog II) so feel free to watch those fights and pretend it's Mir. :thumb02:


I don't think it would Mir is alot bigger than nog is now is still think fedor takes it as it's nothing he hasn't seen before. The big question tho is has Mir bulking up taken away from his bjj.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> IMO it'd look A LOT like Fedor vs Nog (or Nog II) so feel free to watch those fights and pretend it's Mir.


precisely


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think respectively Mousasi has faced better strikers, better grapplers, and harder all-around competition at 185. People always mention Sobral and Soko but remember he wrecked Lombard (one of only two people to ever beat him), Manhoef who's a way better striker than anyone Silva has faced, Jacare who is a far better grappler than anyone Silva has faced, plus he fought in K1 rules against a veteran kickboxer and tooled him.
> 
> Maybe you can still consider Silva #1 but really evaluate Mousasi's MW career and realize he wasn't far behind, his opponents just haven't gained the popularity that Silva's had yet. The quality is still there by far.


I agree that Mousasi has faced very high quality opponents, but I don't think he should be placed above Anderson just yet. Mousasi has been dominant, but Anderson makes his fights look like he could do it if he didn't trained and had just woke up. I still consider Anderson Silva to be the #1 MW.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree that Mousasi has faced very high quality opponents, but I don't think he should be placed above Anderson just yet. Mousasi has been dominant, but Anderson makes his fights look like he could do it if he didn't trained and had just woke up. I still consider Anderson Silva to be the #1 MW.


Lutter/Cote/Thales/Henderson certainly didn't look like he could just wake up and fight...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Lutter/Cote/Thales/Henderson certainly didn't look like he could just wake up and fight...


Besides the first round with Hendo he was never in trouble, he finished Lutter very nicely when Lutter was getting some good GnP, Cote and Leites never really stood a chance, he demolished Franklin twice, landed 100% on Leben and made Forrest look like an amateur with no training. 

I'm not saying that Mousasi does not have a stellar record, I think that he is by far an elite fighter and definitely one of the top, I am just not ready to put him above Anderson just yet.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Who has Fedor lost to anyway?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Johnni G said:


> Who has Fedor lost to anyway?


Tsuyoshi Kohsaka at the King of Kings 2000 on December 22, 2000. I wouldnt even consider it a moral victory for the other guy though. It was stopped on a cut very erly into the first round. Like 20 seconds or so. Other than on paper I would say Fedor is pretty much undefeated. If I recall correctly it may have been due to an illegal elbow as well.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Tsuyoshi Kohsaka at the King of Kings 2000 on December 22, 2000. I wouldnt even consider it a moral victory for the other guy though. It was stopped on a cut very erly into the first round. Like 20 seconds or so. Other than on paper I would say Fedor is pretty much undefeated. If I recall correctly it may have been due to an illegal elbow as well.


 he lost to arona in 2000 rings and was gifted a win so either way the loss on his record is bonafide one way or the other, karma is like that 

also like to mention he started his MMA career 4-1.... was he the best when he was 4-1??


----------



## swmnbjjATT (Jan 6, 2010)

*fedor to ufc*

We can only wish and wish more. Fedor already turned down what seems to have been six digit plus figures for Dana. If him and Aoki and Mousasi come to the UFC. I would be speech less and extremly pumped.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

alizio said:


> he lost to arona in 2000 rings and was gifted a win so either way the loss on his record is bonafide one way or the other, karma is like that
> 
> also like to mention he started his MMA career 4-1.... was he the best when he was 4-1??


He was the best when he was born...until Emerson came along!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He was the best when he was born...until Emerson came along!


 hehe well just kinda saying ppl laugh cuz Brock is 4-1 aswell ;P that cut loss Fedor got was ridiculous tho but weird things happen in MMA all the time that's why i dont think we will see somebody go undefeated


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> he lost to arona in 2000 rings and was gifted a win so either way the loss on his record is bonafide one way or the other, karma is like that
> 
> also like to mention he started his MMA career 4-1.... was he the best when he was 4-1??


sigh...


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Besides the first round with Hendo he was never in trouble, he finished Lutter very nicely when Lutter was getting some good GnP, Cote and Leites never really stood a chance, he demolished Franklin twice, landed 100% on Leben and made Forrest look like an amateur with no training.
> 
> I'm not saying that Mousasi does not have a stellar record, I think that he is by far an elite fighter and definitely one of the top, I am just not ready to put him above Anderson just yet.


He woulnt through more than two at a time with Cote because he knew he couldnt bang with him....Cote took his best shots and smiled at him !


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> he lost to arona in 2000 rings and was gifted a win so either way the loss on his record is bonafide one way or the other, karma is like that
> 
> also like to mention he started his MMA career 4-1.... was he the best when he was 4-1??


Decisions can be argued until we are blue in the face...but to your comparison with another 4-1 fighter...that fighter..TAPPED...LOL. Not sure ever saw Fedor even close to tapping anywhere?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

IS it so infeasible that the UFC can co-promote with M-1 where each party promotes it's strongest regions? So, the UFC are still the main face of the fighting in all their strongest regions eg America and Europe. M-1 take the shows into their territories where they have experience and popularity. Its not like the UFC has a foothold in the east at all. It can only help the UFC grow long term.

I very much doubt M-1 asked to be the 50% promoter in any US live shows or TV stations. I'm sure the actual deal they discussed is far more sensible than, "gimmie half your shit"... ( the Dana version )


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking that a while back. Co-Promoting with Strikeforce would be stupidity, but co-promoting with M-1 could actually help the UFC all round the globe, especially in places like Russia and around Europe. It'd give them the chance to have Fedor and Gegard in the UFC and they'd be able to move into new markets. Can see why they're apprehensive about it though, considering how PRIDE screwed them over with the Chuck/Wanderlei situation.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> He woulnt through more than two at a time with Cote because he knew he couldnt bang with him....Cote took his best shots and smiled at him !


It doesn't matter how much you smile. It doesn't change the fact that you are losing the fight. And Anderson throwing two at a time and not getting return fire proves that Anderson can stand with Cote. Just because Anderson wouldnt brawl with him doesn't mean his stand up is worse. Anderson won the standup which means Anderson had the better stand up.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It doesn't matter how much you smile. It doesn't change the fact that you are losing the fight. And Anderson throwing two at a time and not getting return fire proves that Anderson can stand with Cote. Just because Anderson wouldnt brawl with him doesn't mean his stand up is worse. Anderson won the standup which means Anderson had the better stand up.


Not the point, to say someone like Cote never had a chance is a little foolish. He has as much power as any 185 or 205 any a better chin that any MW or LHW. He always has a chance !.....Look at Scott Smith !.......and BTW he did feel Cotes power thats why he wanted nothing to do with it !


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Not the point, to say someone like Cote never had a chance is a little foolish. He has as much power as any 185 or 205 any a better chin that any MW or LHW. He always has a chance !.....Look at Scott Smith !.......and BTW he did feel Cotes power thats why he wanted nothing to do with it !


He did feel the power, BUT, he still won the standup. I agree it was a bit much for me to say that he never had a chance, but Silva was definitely winning that fight.


----------

